# Chipotle cheese bratwurst fattie and smoked burgers... Q-View



## bbqandfootball (Feb 10, 2009)

Rainy here in Central TX today. But I'm off, and need to get some stuff outta the freezer. 

I remembered a post a while back about using bratwurst sausage in a fattie, remembered that I had several packs in the freezer that I bought at a reduced price at work since they were about to expire in date, then remembered that I had beer in the fridge along with all the needed fixings for an experimental fattie.

So...

De-cased the brats


Added about a cup of ground beef to make it stretch across the whole pan, yet be thick enough


Filling is cream cheese, chedder, and a mexican blend cheese... all of which needed to be used up.


Had a can of Chipotle's on hand...in they went


Had a couple Japs in the fridge, chopped them and in they went.


Behold! The ugliest fattie ever rolled!



Hope this baby turns out ok. It was a bit loose, and hard to transfer from the pan to the pit. Hopefully if I leave it be for the first hour or so, It'll set up enough for me to make room for the burgers.

I guess time will tell.

More pics to come.


----------



## darrin (Feb 10, 2009)

Looks great! Can't wait to see the final pics.


----------



## grothe (Feb 10, 2009)

Looks like it's gonna be good.....love the ingredients!!!!


----------



## bbqandfootball (Feb 10, 2009)

Re-sizing the pics now. Sorry.


----------



## txbbqman (Feb 10, 2009)

Looks good, can't wait to see the finished product.

Raining here in Bryan also, but I ain't complaining we need it _*BAD*_ so let it rain


----------



## slanted88 (Feb 10, 2009)

Ya got me interested!


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 10, 2009)

Looks good to me too! Love the sound of the chipotles.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Feb 10, 2009)

Man that looks good!!


----------



## ganny76 (Feb 10, 2009)

Looks awesome to me.  I dont think I have ever seen an "UGLY" fattie.  They are way to delicious to be talked about like that.


----------



## bbqandfootball (Feb 10, 2009)

Made a couple of small hamburger patties. Almost 4 pounds in all. Bottom right has some chipotle's and adobo mixed in, just for kicks.


Fattie after about 1 1/2 hours and a couple gentle turns. No leaks yet. Burgers joining the party.


This baby is holding up alot better than I thought it would. By the way, the temp is about 260-280 with mesquite.


----------



## bassman (Feb 10, 2009)

We really need to see them when they're done!  Sure looks good so far.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Thanks for the Qview.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 10, 2009)

Man, you combine fresh japs and smoked japs in adobo along with cheese into a FATTY, and you're in for a hot and tasy treat. Save me a slice... or two.


----------



## kingudaroad (Feb 11, 2009)

Thats it! I'm comin over!!


----------



## gatorscott (Feb 11, 2009)

That certainly looks awesome!!!


----------

